# What to do with 27k?



## casper4 (18 Nov 2012)

Age: 40
Spouse’s/Partner's age: 43

Annual gross income from employment or profession: 57k
Annual gross income of spouse:188 unemploymend

Monthly take-home pay 2850 roughly

Type of employment: e.g. Civil Servant, self-employed  public servant

In general are you:
(a) spending more than you earn, or
(b) saving?
Trying to live within our means as best we can!

Rough estimate of value of home 240,000
Amount outstanding on your mortgage: 240,0000
What interest rate are you paying? 4%

Other borrowings – car loans/personal loans etc
Investment property loan 190k on interest only at the moment

Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? usually
If not, what is the balance on your credit card? 400 euro

Savings and investments: have 10k in credit union for rainy day

Do you have a pension scheme?  yes public servant

Do you own any investment or other property? yes (see above)

Ages of children: tiwns 2 yrs and 4 yr old

Life insurance: 
 yes

What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you? 
My husband unemployed at the moment was earning 30k and is searching for more work now. We have 27k in savings which we are wondering what to do with. Any ideas? bearing in mind that my husband is unemployed at the moment. We do have a childcare cost of 100 euro per week which we want to continue as it helps my husband when looking for work as our kids are so young.


----------



## casper4 (18 Nov 2012)

Sorry about spelling mistakes am typing with kids jumping on me!


----------

